# Barefoot Sandal



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone heard of these. They may go by different names, and I think that may be why I am having a hard time finding directions. I think I have the general idea, but everytime I try it doesn't work out right. Either to big or not long enough. For those that don't know, it is a little like a ankle bracelet, but with an extension to go across the top of your foot, around your 2nd toe. I have seen some wear something like on hand too, of course going around there middle finger, it shapes sorta like a "T".
It is made with beads, although you could crochet


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

http://beadwork.about.com/library/weekly/aa020899.htm

Here's a starting place. I googled 'barefoot jewelry pattern'. There are more listings. 

Meg


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

You can do a google search and find many sites with instructions. Here's just one for crochet barefoot sandals http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/cms-barefootSandal.html, also found an interesting site using chain (by the yard) to make them. If you do want them to be beaded, try using elastic, the kind you would use to make strech bracelet to solve your fitting problem


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

wow. those sure are lovely. If my feet weren't ugly as sin, I'd be making bunches of those to wear. I really like the beaded type....

hmmm. the triangular one from lionbrand....what about crocheting it out of metallic gold thread! add some diamond/crystal type beads.

oh dear. i'm getting the urge.......


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's the instructions for the chain barefoot sandal. You can get the chain in different colors, adding crystals will give them some visual interest

http://jewelrymaking.about.com/library/blsbs.htm


----------

